# Commencal Ramones 20+



## zr0wrk (6. Mai 2019)

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr erfolgreich ein Early Rider Belter 16" für meinen Kleinen gepimpt hatte, hat er sich erlaubt, einfach weiter zu wachsen, so dass das 16"-Bike geometrisch an seine Grenzen kommt. Ein kurzer Versuch mit einem 20" Ramones von Commencal zeigte, dass ihm das super passt und gefällt, also haben wir uns für ein Commencal Ramones 20+ entschieden. Argumente dafür waren die von Haus aus montierten Scheibenbremsen (kein komplizierter Umbau wie beim T16 nötig), die Gangschaltung und der Preis unter Berücksichtigung der ersten beiden Parameter. Dass es Optimierungspotenzial geben würde, war klar. Darum soll es nun hier gehen, vielleicht kann ja der eine oder die andere mit guten Tipps und Erfahrung weiterhelfen.






Als erstes habe ich das Bike natürlich demontiert und die Einzelteile gewogen. Lediglich die Kassette ist noch auf dem Hinterrad verblieben, da es sich um eine olle Schraubkassette (Shimano MF-TZ31) handelt und mir noch das Tool zur Demontage fehlt.

Das Gesamtgewicht liegt mit 10,47 kg ca. 370 g über der Herstellerangabe. Wenn man annimmt, dass diese ohne Pedale ist, stimmt sie beinahe.






Neben den für mich teils überraschenden Gewichten der Einzelteile war allerdings auch die Qualität der verbauten Teile bzw. die zur Anwendung gekommenen Standards teils enttäuschend. Hiermit meine ich insbesondere die Kombination aus Kurbel (fest verbautes Kettenblatt mit vernietetem Kettenschutz) und Innenlager (Konuslager, das vom Werk aus nicht korrekt vorgespannt war, so dass es super rau lief), aber auch der Umstand, dass hier eine MF-Schraubkassette verbaut ist, macht das Bike nicht eben umbaufreundlich.

Folgende Dinge werden umstandslos ersetzt:


Lenker/Vorbau
Steuersatz

Sattelstütze
Bremsanlage

Folgende Dinge stehen zur Disposition:


Kurbel (aktuell 145 mm Länge, Vierkantaufnahme)

Innenlager (aktuell Vierkant (JIS?), 132,6 mm Länge, BSA 73 mm) 

Pedale (die aktuellen gefallen mir von der Größe her gut, aber das Gewicht ist vielleicht zu verringern)

Kassette / Schaltung / Kette - auf 9x umbauen

Reifen / Schläuche - evtl. tubeless?

Der Laufradsatz soll zumindest umgebaut werden, aktuell sind mir mit 36 Speichen je Laufrad zuviele Speichen verbaut, ich denke hier an einen Umbau auf 24 Speichen. Falls Messing-Nippel verbaut sind, werden sie durch Aluminium ersetzt.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Mai 2019)

Ich habe das eben mal nachgemessen: Die mir absurd breit scheinende Kombination aus Innenlager und Kurbel führt zu einer Kettenlinie von 54-55 mm, das liegt bei der verbauten 7x-Kassette auf dem sechsten Gang, also dem zweiten Ritzel. Das ginge definitv weiter nach innen. Mit der aktuellen Kurbel ergibt sich ein Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbelarm von mindestens 14 mm, auch hier ist also noch Platz. Wenn die Kurbelarme 10 mm weiter nach innen kommen, ist auch die Kettenlinie besser und der Q-Faktor (aktuell > 185 mm) fällt kinderfreundlicher aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamble (6. Mai 2019)

Ich lese hier mal interessiert mit. Aktuell wird bei uns seit April ein Ramones 24+ bewegt und etliche Anbauteile scheinen identisch zu sein. Bisher wurden (eher aus optischen praktischen Gründen) lediglich Sattel (Vertu) und Pedale getauscht. Gibts in den Reifengrößen 2,6" optisch und vom Gewicht her eigentlich vernünftige Alternativen?


----------



## StefanMB (6. Mai 2019)

Hey how an alle,  optisch schickes bike,  ich lese mal mit...
LRS Supurb BO20 liegt bei mir noch rum, gerne PN.
Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Mai 2019)

Im Moment bereitet mir das Tretlager ganz schön Kopfzerbrechen. Bei Ali gibt es Vierkantlager mit hohlgebohrter Titan-Welle, die wiegen weniger als die Hälfte dessen, was das aktuell verbaut wiegt und es gäbe sie auch mit 113 mm Länge - also -10 mm pro Seite - eigentlich ganz cool also. 

ABER: Es gibt sie nicht für 73 mm Gehäusebreite. Nun überlege ich, ob es sinnvoll möglich ist, einfach mit einer Distanzhülse von 2,5 mm proSeite zu arbeiten und so die Lager 5mm weiter auseinander zu rücken. Um herauszufinden, ob ich so 'ne Hülsen auftreiben kann, müsste ich den Durchmesser der Welle kennen. Naja, ich glaub, ich versuch das mal ....


----------



## turbomensch (7. Mai 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Im Moment bereitet mir das Tretlager ganz schön Kopfzerbrechen. Bei Ali gibt es Vierkantlager mit hohlgebohrter Titan-Welle, die wiegen weniger als die Hälfte dessen, was das aktuell verbaut wiegt und es gäbe sie auch mit 113 mm Länge - also -10 mm pro Seite - eigentlich ganz cool also.
> 
> ABER: Es gibt sie nicht für 73 mm Gehäusebreite. Nun überlege ich, ob es sinnvoll möglich ist, einfach mit einer Distanzhülse von 2,5 mm proSeite zu arbeiten und so die Lager 5mm weiter auseinander zu rücken. Um herauszufinden, ob ich so 'ne Hülsen auftreiben kann, müsste ich den Durchmesser der Welle kennen. Naja, ich glaub, ich versuch das mal ....



wenn du mir schreibst, was du genau alles vermessen haben willst am Lager, kann ich das gern für dich machen, wenn es dir hilft


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> wenn du mir schreibst, was du genau alles vermessen haben willst am Lager, kann ich das gern für dich machen, wenn es dir hilft


Danke, das ist sehr aufmerksam von dir. 
Ich mach nachher mal 'ne Skizze.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Mai 2019)

So ungefähr stelle ich mir den Aufbau des Innenlagers (ohne Hülse) im Querschnitt vor. Blau schraffiert ist die Welle, rot die gedichteten Lager, schwarz schraffiert die einzuschraubenden Schalen. Tatsächlich sind zwischen diesen und den Lagern wohl noch irgendwelche O-Ringe, meine ich gesehen zu haben. Die Breite zwischen dem Bund der linken und der rechten Schale ist in deinem Fall 68 mm. Um nun auf 73 mm zu kommen, müsste ich zwischen den aktuellen Lagersitz und das Lager 2,5 mm Distanzhülsen auf die Welle schieben, die Lager rücken dadurch 5 mm auseinander. Das ginge natürlich nur, sofern die Welle sich außerhalb des Lagersitzes nicht verjüngt. 

Um einschätzen zu können, ob das überhaupt realistisch ist, müsste ich die Abmessungen der Lager (Innen-, Außendurchmesser, Dicke) kennen und die beiden bezeichneten Maße _d_ und _L_ auf der Welle, wobei _d_ ja dem Innendurchmesser der Lager entsprechen sollte.


----------



## turbomensch (7. Mai 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> So ungefähr stelle ich mir den Aufbau des Innenlagers (ohne Hülse) im Querschnitt vor. Blau schrafiert ist die Welle, rot die gedichteten Lager, schwarz schrafiert die einzuschraubenden Schalen. Tatsächlich sind zwischen diesen und den Lagern wohl noch irgendwelche O-Ringe, meine ich gesehen zu haben. Die Breite zwischen dem Bund der linken und der rechten Schale ist in deinem Fall 68 mm. Um nun auf 73 mm zu kommen, müsste ich zwischen den Lagersitz und das Lager 2,5 mm Distanzhülsen auf die Welle schieben, die Lager rücken dadurch 5 mm auseinander.
> 
> Um einschätzen zu können, ob das überhaupt realistisch ist, müsste ich die Abmessungen der Lager (Innen-, Außendurchmesser, Dicke) kennen und die beiden bezeichneten Maße _d_ und _L_ auf der Welle, wobei _d_ ja dem Innendurchmesser der Lager entsprechen sollte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 859621



Ganz so idiotensicher hättest es jetz auch ned erklären mussen - fühl mich fast schon beleidigt als Techniker 

Ich mess' es dir morgen Vormittag und schreibs dir dann hier rein


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> Ganz so idiotensicher hättest es jetz auch ned erklären mussen - fühl mich fast schon beleidigt als Techniker


Naja, ich seh das eher von meiner Seite her - ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich mich ausreichend verständlich machen kann. Eine Zeichnung klärt vieles besser als Worte, oder? 


> Ich mess' es dir morgen Vormittag und schreibs dir dann hier rein


Danke dir.


----------



## turbomensch (8. Mai 2019)

also.. Durchmesser der Lagersitze is 17mm, aber nun gibts n Problem: der Lagersitz ist nur knapp 6,5mm breit (da is noch n kleiner Absatz, wie im Bild unten zu sehen).



Die Lager haben knapp 7mm breite (6903-2RS).
Das heißt, die Lager würden bei dir nur ca. 4mm beiderseits aufliegen - ich hätte da wenig bedenken, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Die Welle ist auch an der Antriebsseite etwas länger (38mm vom Anschlag Lager) als gegenüber (34mm zum Lageranschlag), aber das hat bei mir im Rahmen ganz gut gepasst, dass die Kurbel links und rechts zur Kettenstrebe gleichen Abstand hat (ich weiß nicht, ob des vielleicht eh normal is, dass die links und rechts nicht gleich lang sind (???)) (Perspektive täuscht, ich hab genau gemessen)
 

Bissl basteln is also auf jeden Fall angesagt, aber Gewichts-Preis-Verhältnis is eben ned zu schlagen.. Ansonsten gibts noch White Industries Titan Innenlager zum Schnäppchenpreis zwischen 170 - 200 Euro, die 30 Gramm mehr wiegen.. da bastel ich lieber bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (8. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> (...) der Lagersitz ist nur knapp 6,5 mm breit (...). Die Lager haben knapp 7 mm Breite (6903-2RS).


Das habe ich fast befürchtet. Aber es wäre ja auch möglich, die Spacer außen zu verbauen, dann würden die Lager korrekt auf den Lagersitzen aufliegen und es blieben 2,5 mm Platz zwischen Lager und der BSA-Schale. Dann wäre es natürlich gut, wenn sie saugend auf die Welle zu pressen wären, d.h. sie müssten wohl etwas unter 17 mm Innendurchmesser haben. Oder man fixiert sie mit etwas Schraubenlack.

Ich habe übrigens gestern am Vorderrad mal 1/3 der Speichen entfernt, so dass aktuell noch 24 Speichen das Rad zusammenhalten. Nach meinem Dafürhalten sollte das reichen. Gebracht hat es 66 g Erleichterung. Am Hinterrad wird das Gleiche passieren, nur bekomme ich das Werkzeug zum Entfernen der MF-Kessaette heute erst.


----------



## turbomensch (8. Mai 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das habe ich fast befürchtet. Aber es wäre ja auch möglich, die Spacer außen zu verbauen, dann würden die Lager korrekt auf den Lagersitzen aufliegen und es blieben 2,5 mm Platz zwischen Lager und der BSA-Schale. Dann wäre es natürlich gut, wenn sie saugend auf die Welle zu pressen wären, d.h. sie müssten wohl etwas unter 17 mm Innendurchmesser haben. Oder man fixiert sie mit etwas Schraubenlack.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens gestern am Vorderrad mal 1/3 der Speichen entfernt, so dass aktuell noch 24 Speichen das Rad zusammenhalten. Nach meinem Dafürhalten sollte das reichen. Gebracht hat es 66 g Erleichterung. Am Hinterrad wird das Gleiche passieren, nur bekomme ich das Werkzeug zum Entfernen der MF-Kessaette heute erst.



Wenn du außen Spacer rein machst (daran dachte ich auch erst), hast halt nen Bereich zwischen Schale und Lager, wo du im Zweifelsfall Wasser stehen hast, was auf Dauer auch ned der Burner sein dürfte für die Lager

Weiß ned was du mir "saugend" meinst, aber die Lager müssen/können etwas erwärmt werden im Backofen, dann kannst sie locker auf die Welle schieben.. wenn wieder kalt, sitzt es dann fest (Übermass-Passung.. is so üblich bei Lagern). Zur Demontage das Lager allein mit nem Brenner leicht anwärmen, dann kommt es ab.


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> Wenn du außen Spacer rein machst (daran dachte ich auch erst), hast halt nen Bereich zwischen Schale und Lager, wo du im Zweifelsfall Wasser stehen hast, was auf Dauer auch ned der Burner sein dürfte für die Lager.


Das ist richtig. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es auch im Normalfall einen Spalt zwischen Schale und Lager gibt. Zumindest auf diesem Foto ist ein O-Ring zu erkennen, der dazwischen liegt.





Wenn der fest klemmen würde, könnte sich die Welle nicht drehen, daher muss doch da Platz zur äußeren Schale sein. Klar 2,5 mm mehr lässt natürlich mehr Raum für Wasser. Vielleicht lässt sich das mit wasserverdrängendem Fett füllen.

Ich merke aber gerade, dass ich da einem Denkfehler aufgesessen bin. Die Lagerschale und der innere Ring berühren sich ja nicht (der Ring rotiert ja mit der Welle), daher müsste ein Spacer auf dem äußeren, größeren Ring des Lagers sitzen, wenn er nicht das Lager, sondern nur die Schale nach außen spacern soll.



> Weiß ned was du mir "saugend" meinst, aber die Lager müssen/können etwas erwärmt werden (...)


Ich meinte den Spacer, den ich von außen auf die Welle pressen wollte. Der sollte nicht klappern. Der Gedanke war ja aber ohnehin Quatsch (s.o.).


----------



## un..inc (9. Mai 2019)

Da ich deinen letzten Umbau sehr gefeiert habe, lese ich hier auch mal mit!
Wünsche maximale Erfolge!


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Mai 2019)

Gestern kamen ganz viele Teile. Mal sehen, welche davon es ans Bike schaffen. Lenker und Stütze sind allerdings noch zwischen dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne und hier unterwegs.

Was den Steuersatz angeht, schwanke ich gerade zwischen CaneCreek (schwarz) und Acros (etwas schwerer, aber auch in rot oder blau erhältlich). Da fehlt aber noch die grundsätzliche Entscheidung, wie bunt es werden soll. Ich finde den Original-Look eigentlich ganz cool und hätte eher die Befürchtung mit Farbe da zuviel Unruhe reinzubringen. Andererseits finden Kinder natürlich immer, ihr Bike sollte "bunt" sein. Schwierig.

Bremse: Da ich mit der R1 gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, wird es wohl dieses Mal auch wieder eine solche werden. Ob ich die silberne vom T16 übernehme, oder bei schwarz bleibe, wie die Original-Tektro auch ist, muss ich noch entscheiden. Tendiere aber zu schwarz.

Bei der Kurbel bin ich am Schwanken. Die leichte Variante von Kania mit einem leichten KB spart ca. 120 g. Dann gibt's aber keinen Kettenschutz. Wie wichtlich ist der? Wenn ich noch 'nen Rockring verbaue, wirds erstens teurer und zweitens sind die Dinger leider auch nicht grad leicht. Eigentlich brauch der Kurze ja aber keinen Rockring, sondern einen leichten Schutz für Hose und Wade. Gibt's da was von Ratiopharm? Leichtes KB von seinen Zähnen befreien und außen drauf? Wird das schön?


----------



## joglo (9. Mai 2019)

Hi, ein Kettenschutz bzgl. Dreck ist eigentlich nicht zwangsläufig nötig, sofern man nicht wie oft zu sehen die Kette nie reinigt aber immer wieder weiter ölt, da kleinere Kinder aber doch auch mal ungünstig stürzen, würde ich aber eher um eventuelle Verletzungen vorzubeugen zumindest außen einen Schutzring anbringen. Für BCD 104, z.B. bei der leichten Kania-Kurbel, gibt es ein großes Angebot an Bash guards die auch nicht gleich 100g+ dazu addieren, z.B. auch als dünne Carbon oder Aluringe <30g, hier ein paar Links
https://www.ebay.de/itm/DM3-Bash-Guard-KRB1-light-Carbon-32-36-teeth-BCD104-DM3-046K/321407492265?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
https://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-RING-chain-Bike-Bash-Schutz-104-mm-BCD-Schwarz-Aluminium/113666456840?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=57925&meid=8e7135b89be145009645e2e1f5e2ac79&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=260941650935&itm=113666456840&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
https://www.ebay.de/itm/UK-32-42t-MTB-Road-Bike-Chainwheel-Guards-104bcd-Chain-Guard-Protection-Cover/153341576655?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=453243255409&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
Oder eben wie beschrieben aus alten KB selberbauen. Ich hab auch schon zwei mal eine Plexiglasscheibe (farbig) benutzt.

Trotzdem auch noch der Denkanstoß, muss es unbedingt eine Kurbel mit separaten KB sein? Ist flexibler aber eigentlich für Kinderbikes doch nicht wirklich nötig. Es gibt auch leichte Kinderbike Kurbeln von Woom oder Kubikes die leicht und günstig sind (ca. 400-450g komplett und 35 bzw. 40€) und übrigens auch einen guten Q-Faktor haben (evtl. vor dem Innenlager besorgen) und auch optisch passen würden. Hier der Link zu der von Kubikes https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-32-Z.html die Woom gibts nur auf email-Anfrage.

Interessanter Umbau übrigens. Das Ausgangsbike gefällt mir optisch sehr gut aber genügt halt in der Tat nicht allen Ansprüchen.

Was machst Du bzgl. Reifen? Die Skinwalls sind toll, aber eindeutig zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (9. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. Irgendwie war ich wohl zu blöd, diese Teile bei AliExpress zu finden.

Was die Kurbel angeht hast du natürlich recht mit dem, was _*nötig oder unnötig*_ ist. Neben dem Umstand, dass mir die Kiste zu schwer ist, möchte ich aber auch eine gewisse Optik erreichen/beibehalten. Deswegen war ich bislang auf eine schwarze Kurbel festgelegt und bin deswegen bei der Kania mit 104 mm BCD gelandet. Sowohl die von Woom als auch die Kubike-Kurbel sind ja aber blank. Da müsste ich noch mal kurz nachdenken. Auf den ersten Blick scheint mir die Woom-Kurbel schöner. Ich kann mir die mal aus der Nähe ansehen, wir haben ein 20" Woom im Freundeskreis.

*EDIT: *Wobei ... hier hat jemand offenbar ein schwarze Kurbel von Woom bekommen - ahhh, nein, hat er eloxieren lassen. Das gefiele mir ganz gut, zumal der Kettenschutz aufgeschraubt ist und so die Optik eines "großen" Rades ermöglicht.

Was die Reifen angeht ... ja, die sind schwer. Und sie waren super schwierig zu demontieren, denn sie saßen auf den Felgen wie angeklebt. Aber sie bestimmen natürlich die Optik des Bikes ganz erheblich. Nicht nur, weil es Skinwalls sind, sondern auch, weil sie 2,6" breit sind und auf Felgen aufgezogen sind, die ein Innenmaß von 30 mm haben. Das ist also 20"+-Bereifung. Wenn es in der Größenordnung leichtere Reifen gibt, nur her damit! Ich werde erst mal sehen, wie sie sich tubeless verhalten und wie der Kleine damit zurechtkommt. Vorgesehen ist das Bike tatsächlich erst mal für die schnelle Bergabfahrt, für die Touren vom und zum Kindergarten gibt' noch 'ne "Stadtschlampe" mit niedrigem Klaupotenzial.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2019)

Am Wochenende habe ich die ersten Umbauten vorgenommen, Details werden noch gezeigt. Hier nur erst mal der aktuelle Stand, was die Einzelgewichte angeht:






An einigen Stellen werden sich noch Veränderungen ergeben. Lenker und Stütze wurden z.B. noch gekürzt und sind daher etwas leichter. Die Leitungen der Bremsen sind nach dem Wiegen gekürzt worden, also ist auch hier das Gewicht noch mal reduziert.

Immerhin ist die aktuell erreichte Einsparung bei mehr als 1.500 g, was ein ganz gutes Ergebnis ist. Zwei größere Schwierigkeiten sehe ich noch:


*LRS/Antrieb*: Ich wollte den 7x-Antrieb eigentlich auf vorhandenes (und in Summe nicht schwereres) 9x-Material umbauen. Da macht mir allerdings die Hinterrad-Nabe einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Eine 9x-Schraubkassette ist nicht nur sauschwer - sie passt nur so knapp in den Rahmen, dass die Kette am Ausfallene schleift.

Hier müsste man also auf eine "normale" 8/9/10-fach-Nabe umbauen. Das ist prinzipiell nicht unmöglich, aber natürlich mit etwas Aufwand verbunden. Wenn ich die Laufräder aber auf andere Naben umbaue kann ich auch gleich leichtere Speichen (SAPIM Laser) verbauen. Der LRS landet dann bei ca. 1.560 g (original 1.690 g, aktuell 1559 g), die Möglichkeit, mein vorhandenes X0-9x-Material zu verbauen, spart aber am Ende weitere 280 g. 


*Die Kurbel:* Die Kurbel ist mit 145 mm Kurbellänge _*viel zu groß*_. Mein Kleiner fährt auf dem parallel angeschafften, gebrauchten Ramones 20 mit derselben Geometrie und der gleichen Kurbel praktisch nur im Stehen. Der Q-Faktor ist, wie oben schon erwähnt, unnötig breit - hier muss also was anderes her. 

WOOM-Bikes möchten auf Anfrage ihre Kurbeln nur an Besitzer eines WOOM-Bikes verkaufen. Allerdings hätte ich hier nur die Wahl zwischen 110 mm (WOOM 4) und 130 mm (WOOM 5) - und ich habe kein WOOM-Bike. außerdem müsste ich die Kurbel noch eloxieren lassen, denn an dem Bike sollte sie imho schwarz sein. 

Viel besser gefallen würde mir eine Kurbel von einem Early Rider T20, die hat nämlich 120 mm, wäre im Moment noch ein wenig lang, aber in der Tendenz ein guter Kompromiss, denn der Kurze wird ja noch wachsen. Zwei Pluspunkte: ist schon schwarz und es lassen sich NW-Kettenblätter montieren. Wenn ich die Fotos richtig deute, handelt es sich hier immer noch um eine ISIS-Kurbel (wie schon an unserem alten T16). Ein passendes und hoffentlich leichtes Innenlager ließe sich also sicherlich irgendwo ordern. Allerdings lässt sich die Early-Rider-Kurbel auch nicht einfach irgendwo bestellen, sondern wird nur als Ersatzteil verkauft - zumindest beim Hersteller in UK. Der deutsche Shop, den ich gefragt habe, meinte, sie verkauften nur Kompletträder. 

Einfache Lösung wäre eine Kurbel von Kaniabikes, die lässt sich bestellen, ist schwarz (was der Optik ganz gut tut) und auch leicht. Allerdings gefällt mir der vernietete Kettenschutz nicht und ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie das KB mit 9- oder gar 10-fach-Ketten zurechtkommt. Aber schlimmstenfalls muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Mai 2019)

Kurbeln und Innenlager bekommst du in leicht und in kurzen Längen z.B. bei Vpace. 

Ich habe vor Jahren auch ein Commencal Ramones umgebaut.  Im Endeffekt ist vom Komplettbike am Ende außer Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz nichts übrig geblieben. Leider war das Rad dann auch so teuer, dass ich auch was hochwertiges hätte kaufen können. Wenn es denn etwas gegeben hätte. Aus der Erfahrung ist dann übrigens das VPACE Max24 entstanden. 

Hier das Ramones von damals. Gewicht 8,3kg komplett.




Das meiste Gewicht habe ich beim Laufradsatz gespart. Viel Spaß mit deinem Aufbau, die Basis ist optisch zumindest sehr hübsch.


----------



## giant_r (20. Mai 2019)

das ist einer der rahmen mit disc aufnahme, das gab es eine zeitlang leider mal nicht mehr, ausser beim single speed, deshalb ist es dann beim 20" das orbea geworden, ist ja auch von der halbinsel....


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Mai 2019)

Ach ja, Bremse kann man auch gut tauschen. Eine alte Formula R1 aus dem Bikmarkt vielleicht. Und dann mit Ashima Scheiben oder welchen vom Ali.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ach ja, Bremse kann man auch gut tauschen. Eine alte Formula R1 aus dem Bikmarkt vielleicht. Und dann mit Ashima Scheiben oder welchen vom Ali.


Das ist doch längst passiert. Steht doch in der Teileliste drin.


----------



## gamble (21. Mai 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Eine 9x-Schraubkassette ist nicht nur sauschwer - sie passt nur so knapp in den Rahmen, dass die Kette am Ausfallene schleift.



Wo hast du einen 9-fach Schraubkranz gefunden und welche Abstufung hat er?


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Mai 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Kurbeln und Innenlager bekommst du in leicht und in kurzen Längen z.B. bei Vpace.


Aber auch nur auf Anfrage, oder? In ihrem Shop finden sich keine Kurbeln oder Innenlager. Wie handhaben sie das bezüglich "Ersatzteil"? 
*EDIT*: Hab's gefunden. Leider auch nicht ganz billig. 

Bei Early Rider wollen sie jetzt ein Foto von dem Bike, für das ich das Ersatzteil brauche. _*Hat jemand vielleicht eines? *_Am besten ohne Pedale?


> Das meiste Gewicht habe ich beim Laufradsatz gespart.


Das ist ja häufig so, dass hier die größten Reserven liegen. Es geht ja damit los, dass Commencal hier 36(!) Speichen pro Laufrad verbaut. Das ist bei dem kleinen Radius eine ganz schöne Fummelei. Für mich komplett unverständlich, denn die Felge wird beim Hersteller mit 32 Löchern angeboten. Da Commencal hier offenbar schon einen Sonderposten erhalten hat, wieso dann nicht 24 oder 28 Löcher? Wenn ich aber die Felgen behalten will (so groß ist das Angebot an 20"-Felgen mit 30 mm Innenweite nicht), bin ich auf Naben mit 36 Löchern angewiesen, um ein harmonisches Speichenbild zu erreichen. Wenn die Naben halbwegs im Rahmen bleiben sollen, komme ich nicht unter die oben erwähnte 1.560 g. Das ist kein Leichtbau, aber ich will jetzt hier auch keine Leichtbaunaben verbauen, die mich so viel kosten wie das ganze Bike. Deswegen werden es jetzt wohl die NOVATEC D041SB/D042SA, wo ich jetzt lange mit einem Verkäufer verhandelt habe, dass er mir die 36h-Version auf einen Aluminium-Freilauf umrüstet.


gamble schrieb:


> Wo hast du einen 9-fach Schraubkranz gefunden und welche Abstufung hat er?


Bei einem bekannten Dresdner Online-Shop. Dort lässt sich die Auswahl auf "Schraubkranzgewinde/9-fach" einschränken und da gibt es zwei Kassetten von SunRace:

SunRace MFE90 13-32: 13-14-15-16-18-21-24-28-32
SunRace MFEX9 11-32: 11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32

Nur bauen die eben breiter als eine 7-fach-Kassette.


----------



## gamble (21. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Info.

Hast du bei Commencal mal wegen der Felge/Nabe angefragt? Das META HT 20 hat 9-fach. Ggf. ist das Laufrad komplett zu beziehen. Gewicht allerdings unbekannt.

*UMWERFER / SCHALTWERK* SRAM X5 9 speed, Medium Cage
*KASSETTE* SRAM PG 920, 11–34 T
FELGEN ALEXRIMS TD24, 32 holes, double wall
NABEN FORMULA KIDS, 32 holes, 9 mm QR


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Mai 2019)

gamble schrieb:


> Hast du bei Commencal mal wegen der Felge/Nabe angefragt? Das META HT 20 hat 9-fach. Ggf. ist das Laufrad komplett zu beziehen. Gewicht allerdings unbekannt.


Guter Tipp, hatte ich tatsächlich bisher nicht in Erwägung gezogen.

*EDIT:* Ich habe dort also nachgefragt und zur Antwort bekommen, dass sich das originale Hinterrad nicht für den Umbau auf 9-fach eignet (wusste ich schon) und dass sie die Räder vom Meta HT 20+ nicht einzeln verkaufen. 

Nunja, über den LRS mache ich mir aktuell keine Gedanken mehr. Ich habe ein neues Nabenset gekauft, wenn das da ist, werden leichtere Speichen in passender Länge gekauft und das Ding neu eingespeicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (23. Mai 2019)

Mal sehen, was ich am Wochenende machen kann, bzw. was heute und morgen noch in der Post ist. Eine Lösung für die Kurbel habe ich noch nicht, ziehe inzwischen schon in Erwägung, die originale zu kürzen. Müsste man mal sehen, ob das reicht. 120 mm sollten schon an Länge übrig bleiben. Die VPACE 120 mm ist keine schlechte Option, leider etwas schwerer als zu hoffen und mit 129,- € auch kein Schnäppchen. 

Im Moment leidet das Bike noch an akuter Antriebslosigkeit, aktueller Stand sieht so aus:







Eigentlich sind alle Anpassungen recht unauffällig, dennoch wird das Bike schon jetzt unter 9 kg kommen. Mit neu aufgebautem LRS und irgendeiner leichteren Kurbelsatz/Innenlager-Kombi dann hoffentlich sub 8.300 g.

Eigentlich würde ich auch gern den Sattel (270 g) wechseln, aber ich weiß keinen Kindersattel, der signifikant leichter ist (also um oder unter 200 g) und mir gefällt. Der kleine VPace ist im Moment mit 220 g die beste Option. Diese gekürzten Plastik-Spinnennetz-Konstruktionen, die man immer wieder sieht, finde ich super unansehnlich.


----------



## track94 (24. Mai 2019)

Gib es die von Bens-e-bike nicht mehr hier im Forum 
Gruß Lars


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Mai 2019)

track94 schrieb:


> Gib es die von Bens-e-bike nicht mehr hier im Forum





zr0wrk schrieb:


> Diese *gekürzten Plastik-Spinnennetz-Konstruktionen*, die man immer wieder sieht, finde ich super unansehnlich.


Allerdings ließe sich ein solcher Sattel ja vielleicht auch beziehen. Dann macht er wahrscheinlich was her. Aber im Thread zu dem Sattel ist offenbar gerade Funkstille.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Mai 2019)

Hmm, ich habe mal weiter über die Kurbel gegrübelt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Originalkurbel bzw. die günstigeren Kania-Kurbeln mit 9-fach Ketten zurecht kommen. Ausdrücklich wird bei Kania darauf hingewiesen, dass sie 6- 8-fach unterstützen. Könnte also sein, dass eine 9-fach-Kette zu schmal für diese Kettenblätter ist. Bis zum Nachweis des Gegenteils gehe ich davon aus, dass ich, wenn ich auf 9-fach umrüsten will, weder die originale noch eine der günstigen Kania-Kurbeln mit festem KB verwenden kann.

Nachdem ich nicht mehr so recht glaube, dass ich eine Kurbel von Early Rider bekomme, weswegen ich da nichts über Gewichte und Preise weiß, bleiben mir drei Optionen:

PROPAIN 1st Ride, 115 mm, 668 g (mit Innenlager)
VPACE, 120 mm, 535 g (zzgl. 107 g Innenlager)
KANIA 104 BCD, 127 mm, 404 g (zzgl. KB, Schrauben und Innenlager)
Wenn man dann noch einen Blick auf die möglichen *Übersetzungen bzw. Entfaltungen* wirft, stellt man fest, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, bei einem 32er Kettenblatt zu bleiben. Was die Erweiterung durch die Umstellung auf 9-fach 11-32T angeht, schneidet imho ein 28er KB am besten ab, weil es den Range nach unten _und _oben erweitert. Ob aber eine Entfaltung zwischen 1,44 m und 4,20 m (28T) für so einen Knirps besser oder schlechter ist als eine Entfaltung zwischen 1,55 m und 4,50 m (30T), weiß ich nicht einzuschätzen.

*Gewichtstechnisch *ist interessanterweise die Kombination aus leichtem Vierkant-BB mit Kania-Kurbel und Garbaruk-KB am besten, allerdings ist das auch die teuerste Variante und die Kurbel ist mir mit 127 mm eigentlich zu lang. Was tun?


----------



## joglo (25. Mai 2019)

Hi,
das mit der vermeintlich? mangelnden Eignung der einfachen Kania Kurbel (mit integriertem KB) und 9 oder 10fach ist hier im Forum schon mal diskutiert worden (ich glaube aber mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen). 
Woom-Kurbeln, Kubikes-Kurbeln und auch so eine schwere Eisenkurbel die Cannondale als OEM verbaut, alle mit integrierten Spider/KB, funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung alle einwandfrei mit 9fach Ketten (und 9Gängen).
Probier doch mal ob auf die Originalkurbel an dem Commencal eine 9 oder 10fach Kette (sowas hat man ja irgendwo immer zuhause ) passt. Vlt. vermittelt das ja eine bessere Einschätzung. Qualitativ ist die bestimmt nicht hochwertiger oder sorgsamer gearbeitet als die Kania.

Bezüglich Entfaltung vlt. der Tipp das es mit 28er vorne und minimal 11Zähnen hinten mit 20" (gut, Deine Schlappen haben ja vlt. einen größeren Abrollumfang) kein besonders hoher Speed erreicht werden kann. Ist an und fürsich kein Thema bei Kinderbikes, aber Kids wollen auch mal vmax testen, und bei Nähmaschinentrittfrequenz werden manche dann evtl. ganz schön wackelig.


----------



## track94 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube auch das die V-max in dem Alter eine Rolle spielt 
Hab ich zumibdest auch so bei meinen zwei so gesehen .
Ich hatte soger das 16" nachher auf eine Kania Kurbel mit 32 T umgerüstet weil der Kleine mitkommen wollte .
Man sollte sich nicht so viele Gedanken über Entfaltung machen das ist den Kids doch schnurz .
Und die kommen gut mit nur 8 Gängen zurecht und selbst die können manchmal schon zuviel sein 

Mein Senf 

Gruß Lars


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Mai 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Vmax und Entfaltung hängen doch unmittelbar zusammen. Ich habe nun gestern erst mal die originale 7-fach-Schaltung wieder drangebaut und der Kleine ist heute praktisch nur im siebten Gang gefahren. Daher denke ich auch, dass das 28er KB keine Option ist.

Allerdings fällt es ihm unheimlich schwer, die Griffkraft aufzubringen, die notwendig ist, um auf einen kürzeren Gang zu schalten. Das ist für mich auf jeden Fall ein Grund, auf Trigger umzurüsten. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, mit welchen Kindern sie da in Andorra dieses Bike getestet haben. Kurbel utopisch lang, schalten super schwer... Wenn jemand keine Lust und Möglichkeit hat, das Bike zu modifizieren, gibt's hier absolut keine Kaufempfehlung. Außer der Optik spricht imho nicht viel für die Kiste.

Interessant ist vielleicht, dass ich das 68-mm-Lager aktuell ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen verbaut habe. Das linke Lager liegt dadurch erst mal außen nicht an der Lagerschale an, ist ja aber auf die Achse gepresst und deswegen im Moment zumindest ohne Spiel. Die rechte Seite ist zwischen Hülse und Lagerschale verklebt, würde ich sagen, deswegen kann dort kein Spiel entstehen. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich für links noch einen 5 mm Spacer finde, dann ist das auf jeden Fall eine Option für Vierkantkurbeln.


----------



## storck-riesen (27. Mai 2019)

Die Kania Kurbel (in leicht) läuft problemlos mit 9 fach. Hab ich auf einem Cube Kid 200 montiert. Allerdings kann es vorkommen, dass die Kette vom Kettenblatt fällt. Es ist ja schließlich kein NW Kettenblatt und die Schaltwerksspannung eines 9fach Schaltwerkes ist ja auch nicht die Welt.
Gibt es nicht von Kania auch die PLP Kurbel mit verschraubbarem Kettenblatt. Ansonsten sind die 129,-€ der VPace Kurbel gut investiertes Geld. Abkleben und später wieder verkaufen.

114mm; 32Z


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Mai 2019)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Die Kania Kurbel (in leicht) läuft problemlos mit 9 fach. Hab ich auf einem Cube Kid 200 montiert. Allerdings kann es vorkommen, dass die Kette vom Kettenblatt fällt. Es ist ja schließlich kein NW Kettenblatt und die Schaltwerksspannung eines 9-fach-Schaltwerkes ist ja auch nicht die Welt.


Danke für den Input. So ungefähr waren auch meine Überlegungen. Vielleicht hilft hier 'ne Kettenführung unter der Kettenstrebe. Habe ich vermutlich irgendwo noch eine rumliegen. Das Gewicht der 114-mm-Kurbel ist allerdings auch konkurrenzlos. 


> Ansonsten sind die 129,-€ der VPace Kurbel gut investiertes Geld. Abkleben und später wieder verkaufen.


Hmm, so habe ich auch schon gedacht. Sie sieht ja auch schön aus. Außerdem könnte ich in dem Zusammenhang gleich den kleinen VPACE-Sattel mit bestellen. Der ist etwas kürzer als der von COMMENCAL und erleichtert das Absteigen nach vorne sicherlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (27. Mai 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... in dem Zusammenhang gleich den kleinen VPACE-Sattel mit bestellen.


So habe ich das auch gemacht. 
Vorher aber mal das Maß der Kettenstrebenaußenseiten messen (wegen der dicken Schlappen). Nicht das die Pedalarme an den Kettenstreben kollidieren .


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Mai 2019)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Vorher aber mal das Maß der Kettenstrebenaußenseiten messen (wegen der dicken Schlappen). Nicht das die Pedalarme an den Kettenstreben kollidieren .


Ich habe mich da auf den Q-Faktor verlassen. Bei den VPACE beträgt er 168 mm. Mit dem aktuell (von mir) verbauten Vierkant-Innenlager mit 113 mm Achslänge und der Original-Kurbel sind es 165 mm. Wenn die Kurbel nicht wesentlich dicker ist als die von COMMENCAL verbaute (die der KANIA-Kurbel verdächtig ähnlich sieht), sollte das passen. Kürzer ist die VPACE ja auch noch. 

Allerdings habe ich auch schon gedacht, dass es mit der 9-fach-Kassette vielleicht eng wird, denn die rückt ja etwas weiter nach innen. Na, mal sehen, ich habe auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, auf 20x2,4" umzubauen, dann ist gleich wieder mehr Platz und die Schlappen werden auch noch leichter. Zusätzlich eröffnet sich dann vielleicht die Option einer leichteren Gabel.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Juni 2019)

Am langen WE ist nicht viel in Sachen Ramones vorangegangen. Immerhin habe ich 'ne neue Sattelklemme montiert. Nachdem sich trotz ursprünglich anderer Pläne nun doch wieder Rot als Sekundärfarbe etabliert hat und die TRICKSTUFF-Klemme bei BC "günstig" zu haben war, habe ich auf den Einsatz des zwar supergünstigen, aber doch doppelt so schweren und schnöde schwarzen China-Importes verzichtet.

Außerdem gab es einen Posteingang zu verzeichnen. Die KANIA-Kurbel in 114 mm kam hier an. Im Vergleich zur optisch gleichen von Commencal verbauten Kurbel in 145 mm stellen die 367 g eine Erleichterung von 241 g dar:






Außerdem heute morgen die Bestätigung, dass auch die VPACE-Kurbel auch in den Versand gegangen ist. Hier wird die Erleichterung insgesamt etwas geringer ausfallen. Leichtes Vierkantlager und KANIA-Kurbel bringen insgesamt 446 g. VPACE samt Innenlager werden nur etwa 321 g bringen. Die KANIA kann dann ans "Kindergartenbike" (auch ein Ramones 20, gebraucht für 100,- € geschossen) wandern, das leider mit der gleichen, schweren 145-mm-Kurbel ausgestattet ist.

In der aktuellen Konstallation (also mit KANIA-Kurbel) kommt das Bike nun auf 8.649 g, ist immerhin 1.824 g leichter als die Originalversion. Wenn die Räder umgebaut sein werden und die 9x-Hardware verbaut ist, werden so um die 8.260 g auf der Waage stehen.

Unter acht Kilo geht es dann nur noch, wenn auf die 2,6"-Schlappen verzichtet wird. Alternativ wären SCHWALBE Smart Sam in 2,35" denkbar (nominal 500 g, also 150 g Ersprnis pro Reifen). Dann könnte man aber auch noch eine andere Gabel ins Auge fassen, mit der noch mal 100 g oder mehr fallen könnten. Aber im Moment gefallen die schweren Schlappen dem Kurzen ziemlich gut, so dass diese Option erst mal nicht ernsthaft dikutiert wird.


----------



## Oscar1 (3. Juni 2019)

Zum Sattel, des Rätzels Lösung ist der Ventura ASA

Meiner ist aus der Bucht Art.-Nr. 232968976429





Vom gtbiker





vom track94:


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Juni 2019)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Zum Sattel, des Rätzels Lösung ist der Ventura ASA


Danke für den Hinweis. Krass, wie weit die Streuung dort geht (oder sind die Messungen mal mit und mal ohne Kerzenklemmvorrichtung gemacht?). Allerdings sieht der auf den Bildern sehr plump aus. Müsste man mal am Bike sehen.

Lässt sich das kleine Modell (210 x 149 mm), auf das deine Artikelnummer verweist, auch mittels "normaler" Strebenklemmung mit der Stütze verbinden? Bei dem großen Modell (258 x 150 mm) scheint das ja, den Bildern nach zu urteilen, unkompliziert zu gehen. Allerdings sind die Teile mit 150 mm tatsächlich relativ breit. Der VPACE, der dieser Tage hier ankommt, ist gerade mal 132 mm breit.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. Juni 2019)

Ich bin gerade ein wenig überrascht. Die KANIA-Kurbel ist verbaut. Aber irgendwo sind mir 250 g abhanden gekommen.





*Edit:* Ah, der größte Teil davon ist erklärlich. Ich habe die leichten Pedale vom Early Rider montiert. Die sparen 187 g, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ansonsten muss ich mal schauen, was ich noch verpasst habe. Ich glaube, die Einsparungen an Lenker und Stütze, die durch Kürzen entstanden sind, hatte ich nur geschätzt. Die Kette habe ich nach dem Kürzen auch nicht nochmal gewogen.

Na, wenn die Räder neu aufgebaut werden, nehme ich eh jedes Teil noch mal in die Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (4. Juni 2019)

Sind für mich normale Streben.. 6mm
Messung ist nat. ohne kolben, 

Seitenansicht


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2019)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Seitenansicht


Bissi klein, oder? Also das Bild, der Sattel vielleicht auch, aber das kann ich nicht so recht sehen.


----------



## Oscar1 (5. Juni 2019)

Schaun wir mal 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91829


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2019)

Danke! Na, mal sehen. Heute ist erst mal der VPACE gekommen. der ja bei 220 g liegen soll. Aber fürs KiTa-Bike würde es der ASA ja auch noch tun.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2019)

Ich will mal kurz 'nen Zwischenstand zeigen, nachdem ich euch hier mit langen Texten, fruchtlosen und fruchtbaren Überlegungen und bunten Tabellen quäle. Das ist der Stand wie oben beschrieben. Seit gestern liegt die VPACE-Kurbel und der kleinere Sattel im halbtags geöffnet Paketshop. Danke dafür, GLS!














Die Bremsen auszurichten, ist super nervig. Mir ist schon klar, dass Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner nicht die beste Basis für Bremsen mit schmalem Luftspalt sind. Aber so, wie die Dinge hier liegen, würde ich vermuten, die Aufnahmen sind nicht achsparallel. Ich kann die Sättel schon in eine schleiffreie Position bringen, nur kippen sie aus dieser, sobald die Schrauben fester angezogen werden. Dabei ist nicht das Problem, dass sich der Bremssattel beim Festziehen verschiebt, wie es ja auch manchmal passiert. Nein es ist einfach so, dass der fest montierte Sattel nicht 100%ig parallel zur Bremsscheibe steht, was zu einem leichten Dauerschleifen führt. Für die original verbauten mechanischen Scheibenbremsen mag die Genauigkeit ausgereicht haben, für die R1R, die ja einen sehr schmalen Luftspalt haben, reicht es offenbar nicht. Mal sehen, ob hier ein paar Feilenhiebe Besserung schaffen können.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juni 2019)

Während ich auf die Naben warte, um das Ramones 20+ auf 9-fach umzubauen, habe ich das Kindergartenbike auf Vordermann gebracht.






Cockpit und Sattelstütze leicht und neu, Bremszüge bunt und neu, 24 Speichen raus. Der Erfolg war überschaubar - etwas weniger als 1 kg hat das gebracht.






Und natürlich Skull'n'Bones, wo Platz war. Ach, der Sattel ist auch neu - ist vom großen Bike übrig geblieben, wo der VPace verbaut wurde.






Eigentlich wollte ich die leichte und kürzere Kania-Kurbel verbauen, aber die originale hat 36 Zähne. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Der Kleine hat nun schon mit 36/14 ganz schön zu kurbeln, da will ich ihm 32/14 nicht antun. So wirds in absehbarer Zeit noch ein leichteres Innenlager geben, aber die Kurbel bleibt.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juni 2019)

So, gestern nun konnte ich das Nabenset von der Post abholen:









Insgesamt 10 g schwerer als prognostiziert. Geht also noch. Diese Woche werde ich allerdings nichts mehr unternehmen können - naja, mal sehen, vielleicht reicht es noch dazu, Speichen zu bestellen.

Das Vorderrad sollte damit nochmal 65 g leichter werden. Das Hinterrad als solches wird zwar im Vergleich zur aktuell schon erleichterten Version wieder 70 g schwerer, aber die Umrüstung auf die vorhandene 9-fach Hardware wird alles in allem 280 g bringen, bleibt also eine Netto-Erleichterung von mehr als 200 g, die durch den Umbau des Hinterrades möglich wird.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juni 2019)

Das dicke Ding ist durchaus im Einsatz. Hier auf dem Übungshang in Leogang.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (27. Juni 2019)

Ich wollte meinem Sohn (wird im Oktober 5) nach dem Kubike 16 gerne ein vpace 24 holen. Aber der Preis von 1300€ ist schon sehr happig. Da bin ich auf diesen sehr interessanten Thread gestoßen! Das wäre wohl eine gute Alternative für 2 bis 3 Jahre  und dann gibt es später das 26er vpace... Hast du die Reifen tubeless dicht bekommen? Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch das Cockpit, Sattel und Bremse tunen um etwas hochwertiger zu kommen. Wäre dann ja genug Luft nach oben. Ich warte weiter auf deine Beiträge!


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Juni 2019)

Ja, die Reifen waren mit Schwalbe Doc Blue im ersten Versuch dicht. Felgenband von Tesa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaptnelvis (11. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß, ist schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben worden, habe den Thread erst jetzt gefunden, da auch ich auf der Suche für meinen großen bin (fast 5, Innenbeinlänge 48 cm, fährt momentan Earlyrider 16")  aber ich wollte mal Fragen, ob das Vitus 20+ Bike bei dir auch auf der Liste stand. Es ist laut Datenblatt 800g leichter und 60 € günstiger als das Ramones 20 und von Aussehen, Geometrie sehr, sehr ähnlich. Hat vielleicht jemand anderes auch das Vitus 20+ oder es mal getestet? Wie hoch ist die "niedrigste" Sitzeinstellung von den Pedalen entfernt?

Ah, und die Kenda Slant Six 20x2.6 wiegen nur 600g pro Reifen (sind auch auf dem Vitus 20+ montiert), könntest auch nochmal ca. 100g sparen, ohne an Breite und Optik einzubüßen, wenn du sie mit der farbigen Reifenwand bekommst.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juli 2019)

Aufgrund anderer Dinge ruht das Projekt hier gerade, aber ich hoffe, noch im Juli den LRS neu aufbauen zu können.

Ja, das VITUS 20+ hatte ich auch auf dem Zettel, hatte dann aber auf die Kennzahlen vertraut. Da unser Kleiner die 120 cm noch nich gerissen hat und das COMMENCAL ab 115 cm empfohlen wird, gab das letzten Endes den Ausschlag für das Commencal. Angesichts der nun offenbarten Proportionen wäre das VITUS vielleicht trotzdem die bessere Wahl gewesen (Trigger-Schaltung, kürzere Kurbel, ...

Dass das VITUS 800 g leichter ist, habe ich nirgendwo gefunden, an einer Stelle werden 10 kg angegeben, an anderer 9,8 kg, für das Ramones behauptet COMMENCAL 10,1 kg. Da machen sich vielleicht die leichteren Reifen bemerkbar, die vielleicht tatsächlich ein guter Tip sind. Allerdings habe ich sie jetzt nirgendwo in der Skinwall-Version zu kaufen gesehen. 

Im COMMENCAL-Sore werden 580 g für die Kenda und 590 g für die Vee Tire angegeben, dass letzteres nicht zutrifft, weiß ich. Ob ersteres zutrifft, kann ich nicht sagen, aber eventuell fällt die Ersparnis nicht so groß aus, wie gehofft.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (11. Juli 2019)

Kannst du mal ein paar Details zum Lenker und Sattelstütze geben? Ich finde nur schwerere. Taugen die China Teile was? Wie sind denn die Gewichte der  Vpace Stütze und Lenker? Bekomme keine Antwort von denen


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juli 2019)

Lenker und Stütze sind von ToSeek. Den Riser habe ich in 580 mm bestellt und gekürzt, die Stütze ist auch von 350 mm auf das minimale Maß gekürzt worden, das noch in den Rahmen passt. Müsste nachmessen, wie lang das ist.


----------



## Kaptnelvis (11. Juli 2019)

In einem englischen Forum hat mal jemand die Kenda Slant Six gewogen und kam auf 600g und ein paar zerquetschte heraus (605g oder sowas). Bezüglich der 800g Differenz, hatte ich in einem Shop 10,6 kg beim Ramones  und die 9,8 kg beim Vitus gelesen. Dachte, dass dies die Herstellerangaben sind. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juli 2019)

Kaptnelvis schrieb:


> In einem englischen Forum hat mal jemand die Kenda Slant Six gewogen und kam auf 600g und ein paar zerquetschte heraus (605g oder sowas).


Wenn es jemand wirklich gewogen hat, ist zumindest die Wahscheinlichkeit groß, dass es hinkommt. Herstellerangaben bei Reifen scheinen häufig eher theoretischer Natur zu sein. 


> Bezüglich der 800g Differenz, hatte ich in einem Shop 10,6 kg beim Ramones  und die 9,8 kg beim Vitus gelesen. Dachte, dass dies die Herstellerangaben sind.


Naja, man weiß es immer nicht. Der eine Shop wiegt nach, der andere übernimmt die Herstellerangaben, die in der Regel ohne Pedale und dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen geschönt sind. Unser Ramones hatte out of the Box 10.473 g.


----------



## Kaptnelvis (11. Juli 2019)

Noch eine Frage bzgl. der Größe des Ramones: Wie weit aus der dem Rahmen befindet sich der Sattel momentan? Die Schrittlänge vom Fahrer dazu wäre mega hilfreich! Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es keine Shops, die solche Kinder MTB anbieten, weshalb ich mit meinem Großen nicht Probefahren kann und mir es irgendwie schwerfällt die Geometrie Angaben auf meinen Sohn zu projizieren.


----------



## ChrissiF (12. Juli 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich auch gern den Sattel (270 g) wechseln, aber ich weiß keinen Kindersattel, der signifikant leichter ist (also um oder unter 200 g) und mir gefällt. Der kleine VPace ist im Moment mit 220 g die beste Option. Diese gekürzten Plastik-Spinnennetz-Konstruktionen, die man immer wieder sieht, finde ich super unansehnlich.


Wir haben bei zwei Kindern den Webster Eclat im Einsatz. Vielleicht ist das für dich ja eine Option. Optisch meiner Meinung nach deutlich schöner als die Spider-Sattel. Die sehen knüppelhart aus, fahren beide Kids seit ca. 4 Jahren aber ohne Murren an verschiedenen Rädern. Der eine wird jetzt langsam zu klein, aber die waren ihr Geld wert. Sehen jetzt noch aus wie neu und die Bikes sind ständig im Einsatz. Laut Hersteller 185g. Hab sie irgendwann mal gewogen, glaube sie waren sogar noch etwas leichter. Hab mal Bilder angefügt, sieht man leider schlecht wegen der Satteltasche.
Gibt es hier:








						Eclat Webster Sattel für Kinder oder BMX, sehr leicht nur 185g mit Rails  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Eclat Webster Sattel für Kinder oder BMX, sehr leicht nur 185g mit Rails bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juli 2019)

So, ich habe gestern tatsächlich die Laufräder mit den neuen Naben eingespeicht.
Am Vorderrad hat das - zusätzlich zur schon erreichten Erleichterung durch die Einsparung von 12 Speichen (66 g) - noch mal 100 g durch die leichtere NOVATEC-Nabe, SAPIM D-Light und SAPIM Polyax-Alu-Nippel gebracht. Das VR wiegt jetzt 651 statt bisher 750 g.
Am Hinterrad gibt es naturgemäß noch keine Einsparung, denn die neue Nabe hat ja einen Freilauf, wo die andere nur ein Gewinde hat. Damit ist das HR erst mal 45 g schwerer geworden (857 g). Dafür wird die Kassette dann ca. 190 g leichter als bisher, Schaltwerk und 9-fach-Kette bringen auch noch einiges.
Unter Berücksichtigung, dass der Trigger etwas schwerer ist als der Gripshifter, spare ich durch den Umbau auf 9-fach im Vergleich zum bisherigen Stand ca. 340 g. Damit nähere ich mich der 8-kg-Marke auf eine Art, die mich beinahe doch über andere Reifen nachdenken lässt. 

Mal sehen, das HR muss noch zentriert werden und die Reifen wieder drauf. Wird schon noch zwei Abende dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77286 (25. Juli 2019)

Weiß einer ob der sram GX 7fach DH Trigger mit der serienmäßigen 7Gang Schaltung kompatibel ist und wie die Betätigungskräfte sind?


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juli 2019)

Die Ritzelabstände der beiden SRAM-DH-Gruppen sind identisch mit denen der 11-fach-Gruppen. Deswegen fährt man sie auch mit 11-fach-Ketten. Daher würde ich vermuten, dass der GX-DH-Trigger eine herkömliche 7-fach-Schaltung nicht bedienen kann.

Ich habe ja nun den Umbau auf 9-fach vollzogen:

















Allerdings kommt im kürzesten Gang die Kette gefährlich weit nach innen. Das liegt natürlich auch an der durch die kürzere Kurbelwelle nach innen versetzten Kettenlinie. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich damit umgehe. Prinzipiell gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:

Reifen von 2,6" auf 2,35" - 2,4" gingen sicherlich auch, aber da habe ich nichts sinnvolles in 20" gefunden
Kettenlinie wieder nach außen, also wieder anderes Innenlager
Im Moment tendiere ich zu schmaleren Reifen. Die würden die Kiste zusätzlich erleichtern, so dass die magische 8-kg-Grenze durchbrochen werdne kann.  Ich habe allerdings auch noch die VPace-Kurbel hier liegen, die ich eigentlich erst verbauen wollte, wenn der Kurze noch ein wenig länger ist, weil 127 mm Kurbellänge, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die Kania, die aktuell verbaut ist, ist mit 114 mm näher am Optimum zu seiner Innenbeinlänge. Ob die VPace weiter nach außen kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich glaubs fast nicht.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juli 2019)

Der aktuelle Stand ist nun also dieser:


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juli 2019)

Und so sieht das gute Stück nun aus:














Wer sieht es als erster? 

Die offenen Speichenlöcher in den Felgen werden noch abgeklebt. Mit dem Trigger kommt der Kleine besser zurecht. Bei der schnellen Runde hinterm Haus konnte er zumindest hoch- und runterschalten. Insbesondere letzteres fiel ihm mit dem 7x-Gripshifter sehr schwer.


----------



## Triturbo (26. Juli 2019)

Schönes Rad


----------



## Deleted 77286 (1. September 2019)

Gibt's was neues? hast du jetzt auf vpace kurbel umgebaut oder ist die kania geblieben? was wird denn für ein Lager bei den neuen Kurbeln benötigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (2. September 2019)

Schönes Bike geworden.
Da ich Infos zum Vitus 20+ gesucht habe, bin ich hier gelandet. Das Vitus gibt es z.Z. für 299 Euro bei crc. Da meine Kleine erst 4 1/2 ist und ich noch genug Zeit habe zum pimpen, kommt mir dieser Thread gerade recht. 
Danke für die Fotos und Listen.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. September 2019)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt auf VPace-Kurbel umgebaut oder ist die Kania geblieben? Was wird denn für ein Lager bei den neuen Kurbeln benötigt?


Sorry, hatte die Frage übersehen. Im Moment ist noch die Kania-Kurbel (114 mm) mit dem Titan-Vierkantlager verbaut. Die im Vergleich zum Originalzustand weiter innen liegende Kettenlinie führt allerdings am Reifen zu recht knappen Verhältnissen. Deswegen ist die Schaltung aktuell auf acht Gänge begrenzt.

Die VPace-Kurbel liegt hier noch, wird sicher auch verbaut, ist aber im Moment für den Kurzen (115 cm) noch zu lang (120 mm). Diese hat dann ein HT2-Innenlager dabei.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (21. September 2019)

hab die Kurbel jetzt ohne Spacer problemlos montiert.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (21. September 2019)

Bezüglich Reifen. Den Schwalbe Rocket Ron gibt es jetzt in 2,25x20". Das würde einiges an Gewicht sparen. Der müsste doch noch grad so auf die 30er Felge passen, oder?


----------



## zr0wrk (23. September 2019)

Naja, ist schon schmal für das Bike, finde ich. Könnte sein, dass die Räder in Rahmen und Gabel etwas verloren wirken. Aber versuch's. Ich habe hier irgendwas mit 2,4" rumhängen, glaub ich. Aber ich hab mich noch nicht getraut...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. September 2019)

Mit schmaleren Blackwalls ist die besondere Optik völlig dahin. Nur wegen ein paar Gramm weniger Gewicht


----------



## Deleted 77286 (24. September 2019)

ne ich werde die drauf lassen. passt so prima


----------



## Handro (6. April 2020)

Hallo allerseits. Ich war schon oft hier und habe Vieles kopiert (herzlichen Dank für die Vorarbeit an dieser Stelle!); mein Fokus war jedoch fast ausschliesslich auf China-Ware. Insofern fährt mein Sohn jetzt ein CommencAli. Die Ergebnisse poste ich gerne mal noch falls gewünscht. Nun muss ich unbedingt noch die Kurbel ersetzen (Kania 114mm), die ich aufgrund der hohen Versandkosten in die Schweiz mal noch hab bleiben lassen. Echt unverständlich, wie man solche viel zu lange Kurbeln verbauen kann. Meiner beklagt sich auf längeren Touren bald über schmerzende Knie und von hinten sieht es auch total unergonomisch aus. 

Nun meine Frage: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du nie verraten, was du mit dem Tretlager schlussendlich gemacht hast. Hast du etwas basteln müssen, damit du von 68mm auf die 73mm gekommen bist? Ich finde auch nichts Passendes mit Titanwelle bei Ali...


----------



## zr0wrk (6. April 2020)

Tatsächlich hatte ich überlegt, 5 mm Distanzringe aus Plastik mit passendem Durchmesser zu verbauen, das Innenlager dann aber erst mal quick&dirty ohne solche Ringe verbaut. So ist es auch immer noch. Da ich aber bei der nächsten Gelegenheit eh die VPace-Kurbel verbauen werde, ändere ich daran auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Handro (6. April 2020)

Danke dir für die rasche Antwort! Hatte das übersehen in der Vmax-Diskussion, die mich weniger interessierte da ich die Schaltung nicht geändert habe  Dann mach ich das wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2020)

So, hier mal wieder eine kurze Meldung. Hab gestern die VPace-Kurbel mit 130 mm Länge montiert, weil der Kleine jetzt fast 1,30 m groß ist.


Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> hab die Kurbel jetzt ohne Spacer problemlos montiert.


Da bin ich überrascht, denn ich musste antriebsseitig einen Spacer (2,5 mm) drinnen lassen, weil sonst Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe kolidierten. Wegen der Kettenlinie hätte ich sogar lieber noch einen Spacer mehr verbaut, aber dann hätte die Welle auf der linken Seite imho nicht mehr ausreichend Bauraum für den Kurbelarm geboten.

Ich habe den ersten Gang trotzdem freigegeben. Die Kette läuft damit unten zwar sehr nah am Reifen, aber die Erfahrung wird zeigen, ob es damit Probleme gibt. Immerhin wird der Gang ja auch nur eingelegt, wenn es wirklich steil wird. Da sind dann die Geschwindigkeiten auch nicht so hoch. Gespannt bin ich, ob das NW-Kettenblatt trotz des ungedämpften Schaltwerks vor Kettenabwürfen schützt.






​Der Kleine fährt damit mutig rum. Versucht, bei jedem kleineren Buckel abzuziehen, um zu springen. Letztens ist er mit eingeschlagenem Lenker gelandet und hat sich entsprechend ums Bike gewickelt. Trotzdem am nächsten Tag wieder wild unterwegs mit wieder schmerzhaft aussehenden Stürzen in "Extremsituationen". Es tut zwar jedes Mal weh, ihm dabei zuzusehen, aber da muss er wohl durch... Gestern hat er immerhin das erste Mal eine Treppe unter die Räder genommen.


----------



## Handro (19. April 2020)

So, mal noch ein paar Fotos vom und Infos zum CommencAli. Mein Ziel war, mit möglichst wenig Budget das Gewicht auf ein akzeptables Niveau zu bringen. Mit folgendem Parts bin ich von 10.52kg auf 9.17kg gekommen. Der Unterschied ist gefühlt ziemlich krass.

Laufräder:

Umbau Tubeless: Schläuche raus, Mich und Ventile (Joe‘s No Flats) rein, 400g gespart
Discs: Aliexpress
Sitzbereich:

Sattel: Aliexpress
Sattelstütze: Toseek
Cockpit:

Lenker: Ali
Vorbau: Ali
Titan-Schrauben: Ali (nicht mehr im Sortiment)
Antrieb:

Kurbel: Kania 114mm
Pedale: Ali
Tretlager: Ali. Noch unterwegs. Damit sollte ich unter 9kg kommen.


----------



## Handro (24. März 2021)

Hallo mal wieder. Ich bräuchte leider ein neues Schaltauge für das Ramones. Wenn ich das bei Commencal bestelle, werden 54€ für 2 Stück fällig (inkl. Versand)... Weiss jemand, ob das Standardausfallenden sind und ob ich die irgendwo günstiger bekommen würde?


----------



## Ivenl (24. März 2021)

Einfach mal in den Läden deines Vertrauens geben, bei uns haben die nen Katalog mit dem du die Bilder direkt vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Handro (6. April 2021)

Marwi GH-009 passt; habe den Katalog-Trick selbst durchgezogen...


----------

